

The Short and Sweet Guide to Being F*cking Awesome - jeremyrwelch
http://inoveryourhead.net/the-short-and-sweet-guide-to-being-fucking-awesome/

======
dpritchett
Google cache:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:yOPgy3F...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:yOPgy3FPs5oJ:inoveryourhead.net/the-
short-and-sweet-guide-to-being-fucking-awesome/+http://inoveryourhead.net/the-
short-and-sweet-guide-to-being-fucking-awesome/&hl=en&gl=us&strip=1)

------
sausagefeet
Step 1 - Get a hosting company that can handle HN traffic.

